# TTOC East Anglia next meet 21/04/13* POSTPONED *



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

***** Really sorry guys but have to postpone this meet due to work commitments , please see my last post on page 3*****


Hi guys , would like to propose the Sunday the 21st of April for the next meet.

Will make it the usual venue of the Old Ram pub on the A140 from Norwich to Ipswich this time.

Shall we say 11am meet , have a chat and catch up then lunch say at 1200ish.

Hope that's all ok with you guys.

Look forward to catching up.

Who is in :

1)Neilc
2)jamman
3)marc.c
4)Richyboy
5)Ryanmtt
6)Ruffmeister
7)Millepeed
8 Nobby
9) No idea
10) smc2402
11)chinmeister


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Am I allowed to come as I'm not a member of the TTOC any more :?:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Am I allowed to come as I'm not a member of the TTOC any more :?:


No piss off :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OK no worries can you take my name off the list then please :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> OK no worries can you take my name off the list then please :-*


As the East Anglia rep , I would like to formally invite you to the next local meet as a guest. :roll: :lol:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

jamman said:


> Am I allowed to come as I'm not a member of the TTOC any more :?:


I was gonna ask that, but I already see the answer!

Really want to come.......but we are out for drinks the night before so I may be too hung over, if not Wendy could always drive....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Paul , well you have only missed about 20 meets so be good to catch up :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Banter's not changed then...

Promise to make a bigger effort as long as you're not to hard on me!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Banter's not changed then...
> 
> Promise to make a bigger effort as long as you're not to hard on me!


I am a softie.......It's those non-members you have to worry about :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok that's good to know, I'll keep an eye out for them....

A quick wit & a sharp tongue go well together.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed ill be there Neil


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Fingers crossed ill be there Neil


Ha Ha , let's hope so Rich :wink:



ryanmtt said:


> Sounds good to me Neil


Great , see you there Ryan


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Sounds good to me


See you there then Dan


----------



## robb (Jun 1, 2009)

If I'm about that weekend would it be OK to pop along?

Will there be TTS cars? As that's what I'm looking at getting.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

robb said:


> If I'm about that weekend would it be OK to pop along?
> 
> Will there be TTS cars? As that's what I'm looking at getting.


Hi Robb , of course you can come along , not a problem. Not sure at the moment if a TTS will be there though but my RS will of course.


----------



## robb (Jun 1, 2009)

OK cool, will bring along my R35, just had forged engine 

FYI it was me who sent a message to you regarding sourcing a car later in the summer, need something 4WD for the winter this year, my Merc has been a nightmare being out in the sticks.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi neil 
if i get back soon enough on the sunday we will be there. so plz put us down as a maybe.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi neil
> if i get back soon enough on the sunday we will be there. so plz put us down as a maybe.


Ok Vince , hope to see you there 8)



robb said:


> OK cool, will bring along my R35, just had forged engine
> 
> FYI it was me who sent a message to you regarding sourcing a car later in the summer, need something 4WD for the winter this year, my Merc has been a nightmare being out in the sticks.


Ahhh , I see. Be happy to help of course.


----------



## gedwards90 (Apr 15, 2012)

I won't be able to make this one but I was thinking a seafront meet at lowestoft or Yarmouth in the summer would be good if people are interested


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

gedwards90 said:


> I won't be able to make this one but I was thinking a seafront meet at lowestoft or Yarmouth in the summer would be good if people are interested


I spend all week travelling to Lowestoft!!!!!!!!!

Saying that the Jolly Sailors has got a sizeable car park next to the sand, but not "on the front" as such.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

gedwards90 said:


> I won't be able to make this one but I was thinking a seafront meet at lowestoft or Yarmouth in the summer would be good if people are interested


I will do another run to Southwold when the weather warms up a bit , that made for a great meet last year. Catch you on the next meet then maybe.


----------



## garnham81 (Apr 7, 2013)

Afternoon all, does anyone attend these meets from Stowmarket, Suffolk?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

garnham81 said:


> Afternoon all, does anyone attend these meets from Stowmarket, Suffolk?


Ryan is from Ipswich so pretty close. You are welcome though if you fancy it.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

garnham81 said:


> Afternoon all, does anyone attend these meets from Stowmarket, Suffolk?


Hi I'm from Ipswich, Suffolk


----------



## gedwards90 (Apr 15, 2012)

Southwold is a good shout. Would be good to get people somewhere like that on a nice sunny day!


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I've just recently purchased a TT, just wondering what happens as it looks like you all know each other , :?

Or is it invite only? Haha


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gohie said:


> I've just recently purchased a TT, just wondering what happens as it looks like you all know each other , :?
> 
> Or is it invite only? Haha


The more the merrier, if you want to turn up just say & Neil will add you to the list.

You'll get to know the characters on here soon enough!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gohie said:


> I've just recently purchased a TT, just wondering what happens as it looks like you all know each other , :?
> 
> Or is it invite only? Haha


Please come along , as Paul says the more the merrier. Just post in to confirm.  Be great to see a new face.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Neil won't be there this time car still waiting in garage been there 2 weeks already and has only just started so no way it will be ready in time see you all soon I hope!!!


----------



## garnham81 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Ryan,

I work in Ipswich and from your profile pic it appears just out of shot from where that was taken.

Hope to get along to a meet at some point but work commitments will hinder I'm sure.

Nice to meet another local chap though.

Regards 
Mark


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

neilc said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> > I've just recently purchased a TT, just wondering what happens as it looks like you all know each other , :?
> ...


Just checked the calendar working on the day.

Ill keep my eye out on the next one. Do you have them regularly?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gohie said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Gohie said:
> ...


That's fine , about every 6 weeks or so normally mixed up with drives out and lunches and some events too.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Hi Neil won't be there this time car still waiting in garage been there 2 weeks already and has only just started so no way it will be ready in time see you all soon I hope!!!


Ahhhhh , that's a shame Rich , I am sure the wait will be worth it though :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh the wait is killing me lol


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

garnham81 said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> I work in Ipswich and from your profile pic it appears just out of shot from where that was taken.
> 
> ...


No problem, we usually have meets between every 4-6 weeks so just come along if you fancy a meet with fellow tt enthusiasts

Ryan


----------



## garnham81 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Ryan, It's much appreciated.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,
Add me to the list please. 
Is Kev coming? If so I will start starving myself, so he doesn't feel left out when he orders his second main!
Cheers,
Martyn


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> Add me to the list please.
> Is Kev coming? If so I will start starving myself, so he doesn't feel left out when he orders his second main!
> Cheers,
> Martyn


Ha Ha , am waiting to hear about Kev..I hope so though , I want to see how much food he can eat in this place. :lol:


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

Afternoon ! IS it ok if I gate-crash, only just got my TT ( third one from memory ) and be good to see some fellow enthusiasts, and I'm a Claydon guy, so the Ram is just up the road from me. I'm not a member of the TTOC yet though.


----------



## chinmeister (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, everybody. Please put me down for this my first meeting. I am looking forward to meeting you all. Stewart


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

chinmeister said:


> Hi, everybody. Please put me down for this my first meeting. I am looking forward to meeting you all. Stewart





smc2402 said:


> Afternoon ! IS it ok if I gate-crash, only just got my TT ( third one from memory ) and be good to see some fellow enthusiasts, and I'm a Claydon guy, so the Ram is just up the road from me. I'm not a member of the TTOC yet though.


Both welcome guys , be great to see some new faces


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Really sorry guys but I am going to have to postpone the meet on Sunday due to work commitments , having a really busy spell at the moment and looks like I will be working most of the day.

I will try to organise another meet very soon , I might even do a re-run of last years lunch and drive to Southwold if everyone was up for it.

Again apologies for the lateness of having to postpone.

See you all soon.

Neil


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

Aw .... BUGGER !


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

smc2402 said:


> Aw .... BUGGER !


Hmmmmm ,sorry about that but three customers due on Saturday and then another three on Sunday too......

Will do my very best to rearrange asap.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

No worries Neil as it happens I was going to have to miss this one as I will be in London ! Once again putting your customers first 

Ryan


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

work comes 1st mate well after family of course.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> smc2402 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw .... BUGGER !
> ...


You just don't care :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> work comes 1st mate well after family of course.


Cheers Vince , I will sort another soon though.



jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > smc2402 said:
> ...


I do young man , I was looking forward to you treating me to lunch :wink: Oh and then curry the nite before too.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

No worries Neil. See you at the next one


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

garnham81 said:


> Afternoon all, does anyone attend these meets from Stowmarket, Suffolk?


I'm coming from stow! But date depends as my tt isn't on the road until July 9th!


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

does this meet still happen?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

zslover said:


> does this meet still happen?


Hi , yes they do but I have been unable to in the last few weeks but will arrange another soon.

Neil


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> zslover said:
> 
> 
> > does this meet still happen?
> ...


Yes hurry up mate I want to show you my new toy lol


----------

